# Old Trades/New Names



## Argus562 (19 Jul 2011)

Hi folks, I'd like to get a little more current on some things. I used to be a workshops type, MOC 562 Machinist, and worked with the 561 Metal Techs and 563 Refinishers as well as airframe and aero-engine types. At the time I left back in '81 there was to be a new trade (MOC 442) involving the three workshops trades, electrical and I believe where the ground pounder units were concerned, a weapons tech and perhaps even vehicle techs.
I kinda fell off the CF wagon and got on with life as a civvy. I'd appreciate some information on how things are done today. 
Thanks. 
 :yellow:


----------



## bison33 (20 Jul 2011)

Well, it's still evolving.

Aviation Technician(AVN) was MOC 514 which was formed by merging 511(AE), 512(AF), 513(Avn Snr NCMs), 531(SS), 551(IE,many went Avs also) and 572(AWS).

Avionics Technician(AVS) was MOC 526 which was formed by merging 521(IS), 525(CRS), 525(Avs Snr NCMs), 551(IE, see above) and some 572(AWS) went this route also.

Aircraft Structures Technician(ACS) was MOC 565 which was formed by merging 561(Metal), 562(Refinisher), and 563(Machinist)

Imaging Tech was MOC 541 which was formerly known as Photo Tech

NDT was MOC 532

For the most part, all electrical is done by AVS now. Air weapons is going back to it's own trade. ACS are taking over the ALSE(Safety Systems) shops. In the AVN world, most fleets have propulsion and airframe specialists now, kind of like the old fitter/rigger thing. And the old MOC is now called MOSID (Military Occupational Structure Identification). 

AVN is 00135
AVS is 00136
ACS is 00138
Imaging Tech is 00137
NDT is 00343

The only thing army types(Veh tech and FCS techs) have done in the AF is taken over the AMSE duties on many of the Wings. No combining of us/them into a trade. That is about it from the maintainers side of things. Hope this helps Argus.


----------



## Scoobs (28 Jul 2011)

To amplify Trunk Monkey (love that name!),

Trunk Monkey is correct in saying that some fleets differentiate between AVN techs, such as fighters.  My experience is mainly in the Tactical Helicopter world.  Smaller fleets, like the Griffon, do not differentiate the AVN trade.  You're AVN, AVS, ACS, or AM Sup (I'll explain below).  Air Weapons is coming back into the Tactical Helicopter world, just at a much slower pace than the other fleets.  Also, 1 Wing (Tac Hel) units have a combination of AMSE handled by both AVN and Veh Techs.  We're different than the other fleets.

Last May a new trade came into effect.  Once any of the aircraft maintenace trades (and soon to be Flight Engineers) get promoted to Warrant Officer (WO), they give up their old trades and become what is called "Air Maintenance Superintendent" or "AM Sup" for short.  This trade even has a different MOSID.

So, long story short, you now have AVN, AVS, ACS, NDT, Air Weapons, and AM Sup who are directly involved in the maintenance of a/c.  In Tac Hel, the Imaging Techs only come out if asked to come to take photos, but this is becoming more rare.


----------



## lethalLemon (28 Jul 2011)

Scoobs said:
			
		

> To amplify Trunk Monkey (love that name!),
> 
> Trunk Monkey is correct in saying that some fleets differentiate between AVN techs, such as fighters.  My experience is mainly in the Tactical Helicopter world.  Smaller fleets, like the Griffon, do not differentiate the AVN trade.  You're AVN, AVS, ACS, or AM Sup (I'll explain below).  Air Weapons is coming back into the Tactical Helicopter world, just at a much slower pace than the other fleets.  Also, 1 Wing (Tac Hel) units have a combination of AMSE handled by both AVN and Veh Techs.  We're different than the other fleets.
> 
> ...



Air Maintenance Superintendant


----------



## Scoobs (28 Jul 2011)

I always mix that one up.  I've edited my post to say "Superintendent".


----------



## Gorgo (30 Jul 2011)

Trunk Monkey said:
			
		

> NDT was MOC 532



What exactly is this trade.  I don't see it (or can't recognise it) on the jobs list @ dnd.ca.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Jul 2011)

Fred Herriot said:
			
		

> What exactly is this trade.  I don't see it (or can't recognise it) on the jobs list @ dnd.ca.



Non Destructive Testing.

Remuster-only IIRC.


----------



## Gorgo (30 Jul 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Non Destructive Testing.
> 
> Remuster-only IIRC.



Thank you for telling me that.  Still, I have a question:  What exactly does an NDT TECH do?  I assume it concerns making sure all aircraft parts are working at 100% capacity.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Jul 2011)

Fred Herriot said:
			
		

> Thank you for telling me that.  Still, I have a question:  What exactly does an NDT TECH do?  I assume it concerns making sure all aircraft parts are working at 100% capacity.



One example of what they do is X-ray aircraft components looking for fatigue cracks and other hidden damage. I'm not very familiar with those guys ( i should probably fix that) but that is the one thing i frequently see them doing.


----------



## bison33 (1 Aug 2011)

AM Superintendent....nothing quite like those words to make near every FE's blood boil. :rage:


----------



## cp140tech (2 Aug 2011)

Trunk Monkey said:
			
		

> AM Superintendent....nothing quite like those words to make near every FE's blood boil. :rage:



We're not too keen on it either.


----------



## cp140tech (2 Aug 2011)

Fred Herriot said:
			
		

> Thank you for telling me that.  Still, I have a question:  What exactly does an NDT TECH do?  I assume it concerns making sure all aircraft parts are working at 100% capacity.



Certain components or portions of aircraft structure have been identified at higher risk for wear/corrosion.  NDT Techs provide a method to verify serviceability without damaging, and in many cases without removing the item from the airframe.  They make use of specialized training/equipment in methods  such as:  ultrasonic; x ray; magnetic particle; liquid penetrant; and eddy current.  They also do  things like checking welds after ACS has performed a repair. 
They pretty much exist on their own, we call them when we need them.... but they generally keep to themselves in their shop.  I think there are one or two NDT guys on this forum from time to time.


----------



## Gorgo (8 Aug 2011)

Thank you very much for the reply, Mr. Peabody.


----------



## Argus562 (9 Aug 2011)

Interesting reading here. Thanks for your replies.  
 :yellow:


----------

